# What do I need for a Red Cherry Shrimp Tank?



## SICFish (Nov 4, 2008)

So I'm leaning more and more towards having one of my 10 gal tanks a RCS Tank, But I've never had shrimp before, so thought I'd post to see if I can get some input.

I've seen some things mentioned...such as a Sponge Filter, Java Moss, and Driftwood. I haven't found any of these yet, but I'm just starting to look now. So in time I am sure I will find them.

So, would a sand substrate be best for RCS? What else should be included in a tank for them? What about water? I've seen a few pics online that show them in somewhat shallow water??? Is this the case? or is it just some illusion I'm seeing? 

If a sponge filter is used, do i not need a HOTB filter?

Sorry for all the questions, but Like i said I've never dealt with them, heck let alone seen an RCS tank before looking online today.


----------



## kritas (Feb 29, 2008)

If possible, get Eco-complete, or another soil substrate. Java moss isn't the only plant you can have. You could have Glossostigma(Glosso (Glossostigma elatinoides)), or Dwarf Hairgrass, Riccia Moss, or any type of moss. These types of plants allow you to see the CRS, and the CRS really love it. Driftwood isn't necessary like it is with Loricaridae, but it is an added bonus for the CRS.
A sponge filter is the only type necessary to filter a CRS's tank. A HOB filter runs the risk of sucking the shrimp into the intake hose.
I know nothing about this shallow water thing, but don't leave the water low.

Don't worry about asking so many questions. It's what we're here for.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

I agree with Kirtas for the most part. I wouldn't say a plant substrate like Eco-Complete is absolutely necessary for something like java moss. It's not a bad idea but it's not necessary.

A sponge filter should be fine, the bio load of a shrimp is very low.

Sand is fine but so is gravel, which ever looks better to you.

My amanos do just fine in 18 inches of water.


----------



## SICFish (Nov 4, 2008)

thanks for the info everyone...


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

You definitely don't need Eco-complete for things like mosses, but it would be helpful for growing plants with more substantial roots. HOwever, I think cherries would be most visible over a light colored sand substrate.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

iamntbatman said:


> You definitely don't need Eco-complete for things like mosses, but it would be helpful for growing plants with more substantial roots. HOwever, I think cherries would be most visible over a light colored sand substrate.


I would think the opposite. From what I've seen, the shrimp really blend in with lighter colors, yet darker make some pop.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I think it depends on the shrimp. The more expensive, brighter red varieties might look better over darker colors, but the more run-of-the-mill cherries are hard to see over dark substrates as they tend to be more transparent.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

iamntbatman said:


> I think it depends on the shrimp. The more expensive, brighter red varieties might look better over darker colors, but the more run-of-the-mill cherries are hard to see over dark substrates as they tend to be more transparent.


That is true... But then wouldn't they be *very* hard to see over a white substrate then? That's what I have heard, but as you said, it all depends on the shrimp color.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmmm well, whatever the case, don't get red gravel. At least that one's a no-brainer.


----------



## SICFish (Nov 4, 2008)

DOH! and here I was, thinking of a nice killer blood red type substrate! LOL j/k. But yea, we shall see what substrate I go with. I've never had any kind of planted aquarium...so we shall see.

As for rocks inside the tank, would it be good to have some bigger rocks for the shrimp to crawl around on or anything?


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Sure, some bigger rocks that are a little porous would provide a good place for algae to grow. The shrimp would love crawling around on them and picking out particles of food to eat.


----------



## SICFish (Nov 4, 2008)

Where can I find a Sponge filter? Any suggestions?

Like I said, this one is gonna be a new experience, so we shall see how it turns out, but seems like it should be interesting.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

To run a sponge filter you'll also need an air pump, but a good LFS should have all the supplies you need to make one. If not, here are some supplies:

The filter:
Lustar Hydro Sponge II Filter
The air pump:
Whisper 10 Air Pump (Tetra)
Airline tubing:
8' Flexible Airline Tubing (Penn Plax)
Air stones:
Air stone Quad Pack


----------



## SICFish (Nov 4, 2008)

Guess I will research what I need to do to put one of these baby's together. Awesome, I'm not gonna know what to do learning all this and having some fun in the process, I don't get to do that often lol.


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

Rocks are good. My amanos spend most of their time on the rocks and very little on the sand.


----------



## SICFish (Nov 4, 2008)

Well, this forum seems to be quite the helpful community! I like that! Thanks everyone for all your help. And I'll keep everyone updated as things progress...


----------

